

 Feedback for Phactory - A Database Factory for PHP Unit Tests - lonestar
http://phactory.org

======
lonestar
I released the first public version of Phactory yesterday, and I'd like to get
some feedback from developers here on HN.

Phactory was born from a desire to have something like Factory Girl for my day
job writing PHP. A couple of my co-workers and I have been using it for a few
weeks now, and we're finding it really useful.

If you have time to give it a try, any feedback/criticism would be much
appreciated.

What features would you want to see in a library like this?

